
Better syntax-highlighting and snippets for Nginx in vim - chr4
https://chr4.org/blog/2017/04/14/better-syntax-highlighting-and-snippets-for-nginx-in-vim/
======
fabrik42
> Mark insecure ssl_protocols as errors

This is a nice feature. It's rather linter functionality, but I never saw this
for configuration files and think it's a good idea.

------
kiyanwang
That's very nice, great work

